# Tues Jigging 3/16



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Woke up Monday morning for work and checked the weather which had changed overnight, so took a slight detour and headed to OB to take my niece and nephew and their spouses fishing for the day. Day started out cold with so so seas. Hit a spot about 23 miles out and caught a little bit of everything; grouper, snapper, undersize AJs, redfish etc? We fished with speed jigs and the Shimano Lucanus jigs and the action was almost non stop. Around noon we ran to the Marathon Reef to pick up some keeper AJs. Caught lots of good size AJs and kept three for fish locker. Good time was had by all. Met another fourum member ?Gaffshot? who was out on his trip Hydro Sport 33.

Here are a few misc pics from the day.

First drop produced this red for my niece. 














Crystal hooked up












Nephew and a small grouper












Niece?s husband with a endangered ARS



Niece?s favorite spot!





















Keeper AJ












One of dozens of throwback AJs


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

sounds like good times. Those AJs are everywhere this year.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap good job...


----------



## Donzi32 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think I passed you just North of the bridge. We were coming in, while you were going out. We pulled for some reds on beach, then hit few public numbers for fun. Little sloppy on ride back in.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

is that a lucanus jig?










gotta love the bend in that rod!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope thats not called high stickin.


----------



## gtchris19 (May 14, 2009)

Hey MSYellow-

How did you fish the Lucanus Jig? I've not done very well with mine.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I hate fishing with dead cut bait due to the mess and everyone always saying "I think they got my bait" so I started using the Lucanus type jigs last year and they work great!! The one in the pic is Braid's version and I ususally buy the Chinese $3.99 knock offs from Ebasicpower.com Regardless I fish them exactly like cut bait on a hook, drop to bottome wind up a few cranks and do nothing! Great lures for beginners as your bait cant get stolen and no need to set the hook. They catch everything too! This past trip we started with both the butterly and the lucanus type and eventually most all were using the butterfly but the trip before we caught most on the lucanus type. Definitely well worth putting in your tackle box.



As to the high sticking, I try to tell them proper technique but this was her first offshore trip ever so I was happy the rod and reel just stayed in the boat! The braid setup with the 6/1 retrieve ratio is more of a lift and wind rather than winch in.



Hope this helps.



MSyellowfin


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *gtchris19 (3/18/2010)*Hey MSYellow-
> How did you fish the Lucanus Jig? I've not done very well with mine.


*I have not used mine yet and would like to know the same thing.I thought it looked like a killer so I bought a few but have not had a chance to try them yet.Do you have a certain kind of retreive or speed different then a butterfly?*


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

With the lucanus type I don't do anything! maybe wave them around, but basically just let them hover off the bottom, now the speed jigs or Butterfly jigs are all about fast, fast retrieve. My niece would be jigging the butterfly jig for 5 min with no luck, I would take it and speed jig it, and instant hook up. So lucanus, slow no jigging, Butterfly the faster the better



cool jig










look in the mouth










look again










another one on the lucanus


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *MSYellowfin (3/18/2010)*With the lucanus type I don't do anything! maybe wave them around, but basically just let them hover off the bottom, now the speed jigs or Butterfly jigs are all about fast, fast retrieve. My niece would be jigging the butterfly jig for 5 min with no luck, I would take it and speed jig it, and instant hook up. So lucanus, slow no jigging, Butterfly the faster the better


Thanks for the Lucanus info, I will try that next time. The front of your boat looks HUGE, nice. 

Marathon reef, did it take you ten minutes to get there???? :letsdrink


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

I love my Lucanus jigs... 

They do work great.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Jigs are definitely a great way to keep the fishing fun and makes it seem more interactice than just standing there waiting for something to happen. We have had trips this year so far and used nothing but jigs on every trip with grouper, big aj's, af. pompano, bft, snapper and any other fish you can think of eating them.Some are expensive but worth the results.


----------



## crackrjack (Nov 21, 2007)

Great going. :clap Wish I had been there. Will get there soon as I am a Papa.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice Aj's. Id love to get on some of those.


----------



## TwoLaughingLabs80 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice Jiggin... I need to try them Lucas Jigs out...


----------



## Cody (Feb 16, 2010)

dang!! thats some nice fish and i even noticed your boat mannn. thats a nice BIG boat!! what kind???


----------

